# is this a failing battery or worse?



## mojitomax (Jun 9, 2012)

hi all, 

I have a 1982 Hymer on a merc chassis with i think a 307d engine. The problem i have is that after a long run (about an hour or so) if i switch off the engine (e.g. for refuelling) and then go to start up again it won't start. I can hear the relay for the starter motor click but there is nothing from the starter motor. If i leave the van for about an hour or more it then starts fine. I've had the AA out twice (the van broke down at the same out of town shopping centre both times - perhaps there's an electrical bermuda triangle there?). The first time the AA man came he tried it and nothing. he then plugged in his battery thingamabob and tried it again and it fired up. 

the second time the van started up just as the aa man turned up. 

I've had this sort of problem before with a old motorbike. after a long commute to work it wouldn't start at lunchtime, but was okay in the evening. a new battery cured it. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A new battery.

ray.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Make double sure all battery cables, starter cables and earths are in good condition and tight.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sticky solenoid*

the high current to the starter motor is controlled by a relay called a solenoid which is usually attached to the starter motor. this "sticks" when you turn the key and can be detected by someone holding the key in start position whilst someone taps the solenoid. this was a common fault on minis and golfs and can happen to any old starter motor . its easily checked . so next time you get no result when you turn the key take a long screwdriver or steel rod and place one end on the solenoid and lightly tap the other end with a heavy tool( a medium to light tap should do it as your trying to shake or dislodge the electrical contacts. if it bursts into life you need a new stsrter motor .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Check the tightness of all cables, to the battery and starter motor, and the battery earth.

Check the harness to the alternator.

Check the starter motor mounting bolts.

Is there an earth cable from the engine to the chassis, if so check that too.

Check the connections to the solenoid.

I suppose it's not unknown for the ignition switch to be worn so try waggling the key too, and check the connections to that also.

If everything is nice and tight, start checking the output from the alternator, then see if the battery is holding a charge.

If you only do one thing at a time if possible, and re-check, then you'll know which item was faulty if it starts properly.

One thing is to also make sure all the connections are clean as well as tight.

Does it have a pre engaged starter or is it the old Bendix type, as the Bendix type were prone to problems if they got mucky from oil and dust, stopping it from throwing properly, cleaning usually fixed it for months though.

Don't you just love old motors.

Good luck.

Kev.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I agree with the majority - it is unlikely to be the battery as that would be more likely to turn over the engine when it is hot, and less likely to after standing for an hour. Having said that, batteries are notorious for exhibiting inexplicable behaviour so you could have it tested at a local supplier. The test is usually free as long as you buy a bettery off them if it;s proven to be duff.

My money is on a faulty starter or poor connections.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Start of with simplest before you start to pull your hair out, put on a spare battery if it works it is your battery.if it doesn't its something else.
Question as the battery been on a long time, they don't last as long on a motorhome as on a vehicle that is being used day in and day out and getting charged regularly, have you checked the electrolyte levels or is it a sealed battery...

The reason I think it is your battery is the breakdown guy put on his quick start and it fired up, this says to me that the connections are reasonable through the system or the same fault would have occurred for him, and the other mechanics will no doubt have explored some or all of the points raised in the replies you have had, as it is standard normal checks that need to be performed when identifying why the engine will not start, and these are the things if it isn't your battery that you will have to tick off the list as you try to get to the bottom of the problem.

Good luck.

ray.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your problem. However, I have noticed on this forum that if there is any problems being reported about Fiat or Swift, they are under these specific headings. However, any problems, and there seem to be many, regarding Merc or Hymer they are put in tech/mech forum.

I am just curious and wonder why?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Start of with simplest before you start to pull your hair out, put on a spare battery if it works it is your battery.if it doesn't its something else.
> Question as the battery been on a long time, they don't last as long on a motorhome as on a vehicle that is being used day in and day out and getting charged regularly, have you checked the electrolyte levels or is it a sealed battery...
> ...


Rays quite right, but before you change the battery, just make sure that the connections are tight, as when you change the battery you will of course tighten them, so could think it was the battery and not just a slightly loose terminal connection, and if possible borrow a battery or use jump leads before spending anything.

I hate spending :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## mojitomax (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll try cleaning and retightening the connections and see if it makes a difference. 

i don;t have a spare battery so cannot check that. I'll check the connections on the rest of the system and see if anything is loose. 

Ta


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mojitomax said:


> I'll try cleaning and retightening the connections and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> i don;t have a spare battery so cannot check that. I'll check the connections on the rest of the system and see if anything is loose.
> 
> Ta


I was going to ask that you let us know how it goes, but you unlike some will do that anyway.  

Kev.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No idea if it's the same but I used to have an old petrol American RV that would not start when hot.
Turned out to be defective starter motor that distorted when hot and wouldn't turn.

Just a thought.

Ray.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Folks

Same thing happened to us this holiday in France. 
We had driven 180Kms and pulled into a rather small packed out petrol station at a super U ( cheap Deisel ).
Upon trying to restart.....nothing ! All electrics came on ok and battery was very good, but only the fainest of clicks. Worried I got out of the cab and rummaged under the bonnet...nothing.
Got back in tried again and it restarted perfectly.

To my mind it is either, sticky solenoid or less likely worn brushes on the starter motor. It has never happened before nor has it since in all our 5 weeks away.

My van is on a Merc 207d very similar to yours.

Regards

Antonia


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Your spare battery is your leisure battery.. try that :wink: .

ray.


----------

